
Paypal accounts are getting abused en masse for unauthorized payments - 1on0
https://www.zdnet.com/article/paypal-accounts-are-getting-abused-en-masse-for-unauthorized-payments/
======
usr1106
Paypal confirmed fraudulent transactions (in other words a security breach)
and refunds them, but denies to give details how many customers are affected
or whether and how the hole has been closed.
[https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/apps/paypal-sagt-nicht-
wie-e...](https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/apps/paypal-sagt-nicht-wie-es-zu-
dubiosen-abbuchungen-kam-a-4fda6e33-90ef-45b1-a494-71d26ec951e9) (in German)

------
tyingq
Interesting. Sounds like a race to find the exploit, since it's mostly just
German accounts being hacked now. I imagine the bug isn't limited to just
German accounts.

~~~
1on0
yes exactly and until now it's also not completely clear how to prevent this
from happening.. (I'm affected as well)

